# Boiling heads........



## Chris (Nov 28, 2012)

That sounds weird doesn't it?

So I have recently taken up a new hobby that goes along with hunting, I have been boiling the heads of the animals I kill for european mounts.

What do you think?

Here is the deer I shot this year, soon I will get a nice piece of wood to mount it on and find a way to mount the shell that I used as well. 

View attachment IMG_20121120_152740.jpg


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 29, 2012)

I like euro mounts, thats what my son in law is doing to the one he shot last week end. And a lot cheaper than a trip to the taxidermist.

At first I thought you were going to be talking about some new rock band.  :rockin:


----------



## Chris (Nov 29, 2012)

I bought the Buck Boiler which is pretty much a three gallon bucket with a heater in it. Works pretty well. Only downfall is they claim it only takes 8 hours but really takes a couple days.


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 29, 2012)

Neighbors and wife didn't complain about the smell?


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2012)

I never said that.......


----------



## oldognewtrick (Nov 30, 2012)

Sounds like something I need to try, cause I love to pi$$ both of them off.


----------



## Chris (Nov 30, 2012)

It smells bad but doesn't travel far. I have a couple pig heads in there now and a rabbit and squirrel going in.


----------



## Ecam (Dec 4, 2012)

Had a country friend that wanted to clean the skull from a burro that had just passed (was a family pet for 30 years).  He buried near an ant hill (dont' know how long) came out really clean!  Said he buried it to keep the scavengers from pulling it apart and carting it off.


----------



## Chris (Dec 4, 2012)

I have heard burying them works well, especially with little critters around. I just like to get it done in a couple days. I did a couple pig heads this week.


----------



## Otahyoni (Dec 8, 2012)

That is pretty neat. Do you harvest the heads yourself?


----------



## Chris (Dec 8, 2012)

I do, They are either from my hunting experiences or if I find one while hunting.


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2013)

I found a coyote skull last weekend I brought home to add to my collection of heads.


----------



## havasu (Oct 21, 2013)

Pics?.......


----------



## Chris (Oct 21, 2013)

Tomorrow, it is still in my truck and I am lazy.


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 26, 2013)

Its tomorrow you know......


----------



## havasu (Oct 26, 2013)

Tomorrow was actually a few days ago.


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 26, 2013)

So it was......


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 26, 2013)

Boiled this one today, I wish I could've done the whole skull but I dont have a pot big enough maybe I will get one before my next kill? 

View attachment 20131026_223411.jpg


----------



## Chris (Oct 27, 2013)

I bought the buck boiler, it is a plastic bucket just bigger than a deer skull and it has its own heating element. It was cheap and all you do is plug it in and wait.


----------



## MarkWood (Oct 27, 2013)

Ill check it out....


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 2, 2013)

Chris said:


> I have heard burying them works well, especially with little critters around. I just like to get it done in a couple days. I did a couple pig heads this week.




There is a type of beetle that will strip flesh, but they only eat fresh flesh. A buddy wanted to strip a monitor lizard head for an autopsy but it had sat for a week, which was too long.


----------



## Chris (Nov 2, 2013)

Did the beetle thing on a deer head but took months, I want instant gratification.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 3, 2013)

> removing every speck of flesh and tissue from a skull in just days




http://dakotaskulls.com/FleshEatingBeetles.shtm


----------



## Chris (Nov 3, 2013)

That's news to me, when I had one done it took the guy months, maybe his beetles were lazy.


----------



## Riff_Raff (Nov 3, 2013)

All I know is that article and what my buddy told me. I do know we both got 'A's in biology. 

The fast ones only eat fresh flesh.


----------



## Chris (Nov 10, 2013)

Gonna be boiling my 4x4's head nest week when I get it back from the butcher.


----------



## Chris (Dec 3, 2013)

Boiled another one.


----------



## Chris (Dec 12, 2013)

So I figured out this year that Cascade is the best soap to use when boiling, this one came out whiter then any of my others.


----------

